
How to Fix Our Math Education - ColinWright
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/25/opinion/how-to-fix-our-math-education.html?_r=1
======
tokenadult
"Sol Garfunkel is the executive director of the Consortium for Mathematics and
Its Applications. David Mumford is an emeritus professor of mathematics at
Brown." Here are some examples of textbooks produced by COMAP:

<http://www.comap.com/product/textbooks/index.html>

I own one of the books. They are not designed for the students who are most
able in math, but they do cover interesting, modern topics with accessible
examples.

------
bahman2000
The guys at <http://jumpmath.org/> have had some successes at teaching math in
a way that involves and advances the kids, who were deemed to be bad at math.

